# where to mount amps



## onecloudyday (Oct 6, 2002)

I just completed a floor in the trunk but im seeming to find no room with the sub in the trunk to mount the amps and still have some kinda room for storage yet? If anyone can post some pics of there setups i would like to check them out for reference.

thanks


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

here is mine:









You could just mount them on the back of the box (or the side), dunno if you want them seen or not though. The back of your seat would also work. If you did want them seen you could have put lexan in your floor and mount the amp under there and scoot your box back just a tad.

How about posting a pic of what you have in your trunk


----------

